# ομολογιακό vs. γνωσιολογικό (μάθημα θρησκευτικών)



## AoratiMelani (Jan 14, 2011)

Όπως ίσως ξέρετε, το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών ανάλογα με τον τρόπο διδασκαλίας του χαρακτηρίζεται "ομολογιακό", εννοώντας περίπου ότι συνιστά διδασκαλία ενός δόγματος, ή "γνωσιολογικό", σε περιπτώσεις που προσεγγίζει το θέμα της θρησκείας ως γνωστικό αντικείμενο.

Γνωρίζει κανείς πώς αποδίδονται στα αγγλικά αυτοί οι όροι? Ίσως σε κάποιο δημόσιο έγγραφο, κάποιο νόμο, κάτι? Το ΙΑΤΕ δε βοηθάει, ούτε τα λεξικά, αν μπορούσα να σκεφτώ κάποιο έγγραφο της ΕΕ που να αναφέρεται σε τέτοια θέματα και να το βρω στα αγγλικά...

Βασικά το ομολογιακό χρειάζομαι άμεσα σήμερα, το γνωσιολογικό το έβαλα παρεμπιπτόντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2011)

Όχι κάτι σαν το confessional education;

Δες ανάμεσα στα ευρήματα και αυτό (από του Υπ. Παιδείας του Κεμπέκ, Moving Towards a Non-Confessional System).


----------



## anef (Jan 14, 2011)

Το _γνωσιολογικό _δεν είναι λογικά το cognitive; 
Δες αν σε βοηθάει το άρθρο Cognitive science of religion της Wikipedia

Edit: μάλλον το _γνωσιακό/γνωστικό _θα ήταν το cognitive, το _γνωσιολογικό _ ίσως το epistemological; 
Σόρυ για το μπέρδεμα, το είδα βιαστικά 

Ίσως στα συμφραζόμενά σου να σου κάνει και το faith-based vs. science-based που είναι πιο απλό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2011)

Πρωί πρωί στα δύσκολα μάς έριξες. Δεν βλέπω ικανοποιητική διάκριση άλλη εκτός από _confessional and non-confessional religious education_. Το _secular_ δεν είναι απ' αυτά που θες και το _epistemological_ δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται σ' αυτές τις συζητήσεις. Αλλά μια και έχει ήδη καλύψει ο Dr7x το δύσκολο, ψάχνουμε χαλαρά...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 14, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, νομίζω κι εγώ ότι το confessional είναι το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε.
Μη στενοχωριέσαι anef, δεν έγινε τίποτα, έτσι κι αλλιώς το cognitive μου χτύπησε αμέσως καμπανάκι γιατί το έχω συναντήσει σε κείμενα κοινωνιολογίας και ψυχολογίας.

Tη φράση "το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών είναι ομολογιακό" να την κάνω ας πούμε "religion class has a confessional content" ή "confessional orientation"? Το να πω "religion class is confessional" δεν μου ακούγεται σωστό, δεν ξέρω πάλι, τι λένε οι πιο αγγλόφωνοι από μένα?


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2011)

Religion is taught on a confessional basis.
Religious education is confessional in character.
RE has a confessional dimension / approach.
Next!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 14, 2011)

Αν βάλω "is of a confessional character" είμαστε ΟΚ? 

Όλη η φράση είναι "το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών είναι υποχρεωτικό και ομολογιακό" = "RE is obligatory and of a confessional character". Συγγνώμη που σας τα ξεφουρνίζω λίγα λίγα, λάθος μου, αφού ξέρω πόσο σημαντικά είναι τα συμφραζόμενα για τη διατύπωση.


----------



## jmanveda (Jan 14, 2011)

Ίσως και ..."confessional orientation"


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2011)

Religious education is a compulsory subject taught in a confessional and catechist way...
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/content~db=all~content=a904851962~frm=abslink


(Πιο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει η διόρθωση σε compulsory.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 14, 2011)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση.


----------

